# 2011 nz trip help wanted



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Around that area you have, The Remarkables, Treble Cone, Cadrona, Coronet Peak and Snow Park.

I haven't boarded the lower half of the South Island yet, but have alot of friends who have.

The Remarkables = Good terrain, can be icy though on occasion,
Cardona = I have not heard a bad word about this place,
Treble Cone = Can be limited snow there, but other than that, I haven't heard a bad word,
Coronet Peak = Can be icy, hope you've got sharp edges...
Snow Park = Top to bottom Terrain Park.

Depending on where you fly in, you could look at doing some of the Canterbury fields (northern part of the South Island) on your way to Queenstown as well, as they offer some very nice natural terrain.

Don't forget, the legal drinking age is 18 down here.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

there was a thread on here in one of the forums about haka tours. I'd look them up. they seem pretty legit. I'm pondering going down there myself in August. Either NZ or Chile, I can't decide which is better.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

It depends what you want also, if you want more of a backcountry feel and powder the remarks are awesome but it can get really windy, coronet peak is good i liked the runs and natural jumps etc but steep and icy makes for some interesting runs.


----------



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the comments ppl

yeh we flying into christchurch then onto queenstown.. yeh cardona and the park sound pretty cool.. maybe stay at wanaka for me.though some of my mates want to stay at queenstown for other things to do.. myself couldnt care less im there for the snow and a good feed then zzzzzzzzz.. ive read nz is very exposed with not much tree cover etc etc.. also read a site called powderhounds witch rave on about craiglburn or something..though pretty pumped up now and want to go ))))))


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

cold gold kb said:


> thanks for the comments ppl
> 
> yeh we flying into christchurch then onto queenstown.. yeh cardona and the park sound pretty cool.. maybe stay at wanaka for me.though some of my mates want to stay at queenstown for other things to do.. myself couldnt care less im there for the snow and a good feed then zzzzzzzzz.. ive read nz is very exposed with not much tree cover etc etc.. also read a site called powderhounds witch rave on about craiglburn or something..though pretty pumped up now and want to go ))))))


Wanaka definitely has a more relaxed vibe to it. If you're around Christchurch for a day or so, then Craigeburn (well....the whole valley that Porters, Broken River, Cheeseman, Olympus run into) is worth a visit, though Porters is alot closer to chch.



cold gold kb said:


> ive read nz is very exposed with not much tree cover


trees?


----------



## razzle (Dec 8, 2010)

I learned to ski at Cardrona many years ago but I don't think we saw much of it. I remember getting in amongst moguls one day and we pretty much just stuck to the first lift after that. In those days the lifts were very slow but looking at the website, that might have changed.

We did one day at Treble Cone and I'd love to go back now on a board. At the time it was too steep for me but it looked like good terrain for the more experienced.

Wanaka is a great little town to stay in. Queenstown is much more tourist oriented. Try the bungy jumping but don't bother with the jet boats, they suck.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

been to nz 3 times now,

remarks is my favourite by far. on a good powdwer day hike to the top of the ranges and board untouched stuff all day.

treble cone would have to be the biggest and best terrain i experienced over there buuuut it was icey as fuck and hadnt snowed in like a week so worst conditions. Had a lot of potential tho.

snow park is hell fun, as the name suggests nothing but jumps/jibs/rails and boxes.

you will love it

and yeh man you will not see one single tree in the snow in nz.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

A few of my opinions re NZ snow trips:

- Powder is hit and miss, most likely a miss (unless you go heli skiing)
- Snow quality at the resorts is better than Aus in general but not by much, still ice central
- Terrain is quite good at most of the resorts
- Unless you get some fresh snow it will be icy
- Generally the resorts are quite exposed and prone to white outs in bad weather
- Expect dodgy roads to get to most of the resort with no barriers
- All resorts are above tree line

The Remarkables = Pretty good terrain, best park (excluding Snow Park) can be icy though on occasion, probably the best quality snow and has a lot potential play areas, and hikes to drop in back in bounds. Not very big
Cardrona = More of a wide resort, a few nice chutes if snow allows for it, generally pretty good and on par with remarkables in terms of terrain type and . Bigger than remarkables. Park not as good as remarkables

Coronet Peak = aka Concrete Peak, no park, esentially just a lot of icy cruisers all over the mountain, no real hits or things to play on. I would say least favourite. The few times ive been snow actually resembled ice granules. Paved road to the top is a bonus. 

Treble Cone = Havent been, aparently the best terrain out the other nearby resorts, again needs fresh snow to make the most of it

I strongly suggest you hire a car, all resorts are a 20-60min drive from Queenstown, i can only image it being a massive PITA to catch the respective buses.
Queenstown is an awesome town with a great vibe, good bars with lots of little cool places and Ferburger which you need to try. The scenery is spectacular both in town and at all resorts, looking back into the valleys.

When heading down dont expect "epic" powder days (you might get lucky), massive long runs resorts. This isnt going to be like a trip to Canada, the US or Japan.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

oh yeh fergburger is an absolute must! i ate there at least once a day, not to mention they areopen till like 3 or 5am and havve a beer tap. So onyour way home from a night out, you stop for one last beer and a burger=WIN

Definately get a car, there are shuttles to most resorts but screw that, everytime i have gone we have had a car and its so easy to get to the resorts. The drive to the remarks isnt fun tho, i had to drive down in a white out, was kinda scary! :laugh:


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm gunna hijack this bad boy cos I'm heading there in August for the first time, looking for more info on Queenstown.
Anyone done the buses? Any idea on prices?
What about hostels - anyone know the best places to stay? Just looking for dorm beds, a drying room and ideally a massive and uncrowded hot tub (we can dream right?).

Also cheers for those who have given the run-down on the hills so far, anyone else got an opinion? I don't care about parks. Off-piste is a big :thumbsup: for me.

And what do I need to know about Ferburger? This sounds like it's going to rock my world.

Oh and anyone know about how much car hire is (with chains I guess) off the top of their head?


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure on buses, both time i have driven. but my friends caught the buses up to the resorts, i think(and i could be wrong) but its $10 return im sure you can get cheaper if you get a deal with your accomodation.

My mate stayed at the altitude i think its called? its cheap right in the centre of town, a bar is below it and the buses to the resorts leave from there.

As i have said before remarks is wicked but the terrain at treble cone if you get decent snow is the best.

To be honest my mates missus organised the car hire and we got it fairly cheap! try get a deal with accomo/car together, saves heaps


----------



## cold gold kb (Jul 6, 2009)

yeh well lets hope we get some nice snow here and there, we done the aussie resorts this one is 3hrs by air, dare say next is the mega resorts aka canada well japan was on cards but now with the crap not so doing:thumbsdown:..i suggest hire a car with europe car there the best:thumbsup: cheap late model cars not like the wana be rento bomb crap to a backpacker companys..stuff that europe car is the best great deals on care hire with snow cover chains etc etc we have used them in oz many of times ring them they do great deals on car nz snow packages, but be quik they fill up fast..yep i agree stuff the bus


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

i had a 2010 corolla last year. wasnt too expensive at all and was light as shit on fuel.


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

hey anybody been to Mt Hutt? any opinion?


----------



## Aussie_boarder (Apr 6, 2011)

Me and the missus are heading over in august aswell, not sure how much the car hire is as its all part of the package.
Talking to some friends they say to get in early if you want a 4WD as they all book out pretty quickly that time of year!


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

all the times i have been i have never needed or had a 4wd.


----------



## Aussie_boarder (Apr 6, 2011)

What did you use for access to the mountains?


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

last year a 2wd toyota corolla, the times before that was a hiace with pretty bald normal road tires.

never had a problem with either, just throw chains on them when needed (which wasnt that often)


----------



## Aussie_boarder (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never driven in the snow before so we kinda just took the most cautious option...


----------



## summitshred (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are thinking of renting a car Jucy is worth checking out as same as last year they have a deal where the driver gets a free day at treble cone every day they rent the car so long as it is for more than 3 days. Buses only cost nzd200 for the season and are pretty good. Takes the grief out of it. Last season a buddy parked on his roof coming back from the remarks. If your thinking of hosteling it retro is good and I hear good things about bungee and flaming kiwi. And yeah ferg is going rock your world.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

yeh thats fair enough. 90% of the time you wont be driving on snow, wet gravel/dirt at the most unless there is a decent blizzard whilst your driving.


----------



## Haka Tours (Apr 12, 2010)

Defo come and jump on Haka Tours 7 day "South Island Snow Safari" We ride 6 of the best mountains over 7 days and have weekly departures over winter. Plus we offer a 10% discount to Snowboarding Forum members! Choice. 7 Day South Island Snow Safari Tour - Top New Zealand Ski Holidays with Haka Tours

Get in touch if you have any questions, more than happy to help - [email protected]


----------



## Richo411 (Apr 3, 2010)

Have been to Queenstown for the last 3 years. Buses are fine $10 to coronet per day and it was free to remarks now I think it is $5 per day. Takes the hassle out of driving and they leave every half an hour from 7am to about 11am and from the mountain from 1.30 pm to about 5pm. we go with a group of about 8 and we always use the buses. Cardrona and treble are a bit more expensive to get to and take longer but definately worth it if there has been good snow falls. Will be there again this August.


----------



## Sammik7 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Is anyone going to be in Queenstown between 24 June - 1st July? i will be going on a snowboarding holiday on my own . will be going to Cadrona for a few days and then probably the Remarkables for a few days too.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, I'm going in September so doesn't really help, if you can postpone your trip, mid to late july would be better snow (historically of course)


----------



## Sammik7 (May 23, 2012)

ah thanks for letting me know! thats a shame im all booked up... fingers crossed it will be alright at the end of June for me then!


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

Sammik7 said:


> Hi Is anyone going to be in Queenstown between 24 June - 1st July? i will be going on a snowboarding holiday on my own . will be going to Cadrona for a few days and then probably the Remarkables for a few days too.


I live in QT and mostly ride remarks during the season so if you're keen for a guide let me know! :thumbsup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thrillhouse said:


> I live in QT and mostly ride remarks during the season so if you're keen for a guide let me know! :thumbsup:


Shit id be keen for a guide for a day, myself and 4 of my mates are headed over in september for 7 days, so hoping for some good spring conditions and hopefully a nice snow dump before we land!

Ive been to the remarks once before but i didn't really get off the blues so id be keen to explore more of the whole mountain. Did you guys just get a snow storm? we had 40cm dropped here in Aus over the weekend, 2 weeks til resorts open can't wait!


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Shit id be keen for a guide for a day, myself and 4 of my mates are headed over in september for 7 days, so hoping for some good spring conditions and hopefully a nice snow dump before we land!
> 
> Ive been to the remarks once before but i didn't really get off the blues so id be keen to explore more of the whole mountain. Did you guys just get a snow storm? we had 40cm dropped here in Aus over the weekend, 2 weeks til resorts open can't wait!


i'm here all season mate, id be happy to show you round in september when you come!

out of the 2 resorts closest to QT, i reckon Remarks is easily better for boarders than coronet. lots of differing terrain and its a natural bowl so if there's a good sized dump then theres fresh tracks to be had everywhere!

no snowstorm for us so far unfortunately, had a temperature inversion last week which meant all we got was rain which washed most of the early falls away!  had about 5cms fall overnight though and temps seem to be coming right down for the week so fingers crossed the guns will get their work done in time for the 9th of june, i've got a new board and boots to test out dammit!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel ya on wanting to try new gear i bought a new setup too, can't wait to break it out in 2 weeks

Yeah i must admit i didn't really like coronet too much, it just seemed to be pretty crowded and not a lot of different runs, although i did not check out the back of the mountain so i probably missed something better there. I liked the remarks but wasn't at a level where i could really explore much, now that I'm better i am keen to hike to some better shit.

Im also going to do a heli day so i can't wait for that either, i'll pm you my email address so hit me up when you get a chance, I'm sure myself and the fellas would be happy to buy you a slab or 2 for a little tour.

Cheers


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Thrillhouse said:


> i'm here all season mate, id be happy to show you round in september when you come!
> 
> out of the 2 resorts closest to QT, i reckon Remarks is easily better for boarders than coronet. lots of differing terrain and its a natural bowl so if there's a good sized dump then theres fresh tracks to be had everywhere!
> 
> no snowstorm for us so far unfortunately, had a temperature inversion last week which meant all we got was rain which washed most of the early falls away!  had about 5cms fall overnight though and temps seem to be coming right down for the week so fingers crossed the guns will get their work done in time for the 9th of june, i've got a new board and boots to test out dammit!


Beats the north island by far haha!


----------



## TABLECHAIRS (Apr 25, 2010)

The middle of the South island got a good dump on tuesday, hope the Queenstown area gets some good falls soon! I'm planning a trip over there from 5th July, can't wait!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

TABLECHAIRS said:


> The middle of the South island got a good dump on tuesday, hope the Queenstown area gets some good falls soon! I'm planning a trip over there from 5th July, can't wait!


A good dump lol, they got 1.25 metres! Thats 4.1 feet for you backwards measuring yanks!~


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

And this is what it looks like.


----------



## TABLECHAIRS (Apr 25, 2010)

Hell yeah! That's awesome, bring it on!!


----------



## Sammik7 (May 23, 2012)

wow - ETM where is this? im hoping Cardrona or the Remarkables!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sammik7 said:


> wow - ETM where is this? im hoping Cardrona or the Remarkables!


Cragieburn
Craigieburn Valley Ski Area | Facebook


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

unfortunately QT got nowhere the amount of snow that Canterbury received, still got a good dusting plus the temps were low enough for the guns to blast away for a good 36+ hours, so Coronet is ready to go tomorrow!

Remarks should be ready for their opening next weekend too, BRING IT ONNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------

